# Ever Killed an Animal?



## Kashou (Feb 27, 2013)

It has been said that, unlike the stereotypical view of furries that only are interested in having sex with each other in fursuits or other animals, that we're actually the ones helping animals, donating to organizations and all that good stuff. So now the big question to see if this is true and to what extent. Have you ever killed an animal before, whether that be for hunting or exterminating. Bugs don't count; mice and rats do. Me, personally, I thought I never would but it was that one faithful night only a few days ago, it was dark and I was driving... A freakin' possum ran out in front of my car and I had no time to avoid it and ended up running over it. Scared {scar, not scare} me for the entire night and I couldn't even talk. . . . Other than that, I have never intentionally killed another living creature.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 27, 2013)

The only animals I have killed are rats.  I had to sacrifice a lot of them using a guillotine during my grad work.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2013)

Moved to OT since it didn't really have anything to do with the fandom.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 27, 2013)

Your red text matches nicely with the topic :U

I have never, although I have no problems with it as long as it does not go beyond tampered economical/environmental/ethical reasons.


----------



## Azure (Feb 28, 2013)

2 aggressive stray dogs that attacked me(not sure if they are dead but i whacked em good more than a few times until they stopped coming at me), a pile of deer whilst hunting, a possum i ran over(it actually committed suicide because i stopped and let it go on across the road but when i started driving again it ran back under my wheel), and a number of pigs and cows when i worked for a slaughterhouse.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2013)

Back when I was a freaking sociopathic kid, yeah... Recently? Yeah, caught a mouse but intended to catch it alive, but that shit went south fast


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 28, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I don't think I have ever killed an animal.  I've seen them killed, but never been the one to do it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah mostly for food.

Other than that, killed for being pests.


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2013)

Killed lots of mice. Once I had to finish off some that my cat took bites out of and let go.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 28, 2013)

I shot a couple deer a few years back and have run over a squirrel on accident. Can't remember any other than those.


----------



## kyfox (Feb 28, 2013)

I kill mice, but now we have a more than sufficient supply of cats, so I'm more than happy to let them do it.
I hit one of my cats driving home one night.
I fish a little, but probably won't go hunting anytime soon. 
I'm not huge on killing animals, but I would if I had a good reason(food, pests)


----------



## captainbrant (Feb 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Percy (Feb 28, 2013)

Never anything beside from insects and arachnids. I haven't needed to, nor have I unintentionally.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't kill stuff I find adorable!


----------



## Hewge (Feb 28, 2013)

I've killed countless bugs. I killed maybe 2 mice and rats or something. But it wasn't really intentional. >.>
I killed a shark once. Ate it too.

Does it count as killing if I just ate it but didn't kill it myself? If so then a crocodile and a kangaroo would be in there too. But I feel like those don't really count.
*
'Stralia! !*


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 28, 2013)

If bugs count then I've killed many flies and spiders and ticks and silverfish in my day.

Other than that, I've never harmed or killed an animal and don't intend on changing that unless a time comes where we have to hunt for ourselves individually.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 28, 2013)

Few rats via traps. One got caught by the tail, and I didn't have the heart to finish him. Let him loose in the backyard. Couple days later a trap goes off. Same rat, done came back into the house and took to the trap again. Though the second time around got him the right way. Other than that, numerous fish out on camping trips.


----------



## sunshyne (Feb 28, 2013)

Excluding bugs, I don't think I've ever killed an animal before. Last night I _saved_ an animal, though -- I heard loud thumping coming from the (running) clothes dryer, and opened it up to find my roommate's cat inside. He had jumped in before my roommate shut the door and roommate didn't notice.


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 28, 2013)

Poultry, fish, crabs. I like to eat things and I don't mind killing them so I can eat them.

Many furries have predator 'sonas, like wolves, lions, etc. It's not out of character to enjoy hunting.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2013)

I've only killed bugs and spiders. I've bumped a deer in its ass with my truck but it kept running as if nothing happened.


----------



## whiteskunk (Feb 28, 2013)

A couple ducks, lots of fish, one or two squirrels. One type not commonly listed and won't be mentioned here (during military service).


----------



## Kashou (Feb 28, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I've killed countless bugs. I killed maybe 2 mice and rats or something. But it wasn't really intentional. >.>
> I killed a shark once. Ate it too.
> 
> Does it count as killing if I just ate it but didn't kill it myself? If so then a crocodile and a kangaroo would be in there too. But I feel like those don't really count.
> ...



Neh, eating it but not killing it yourself wouldn't count. If that were the case I'd have been an associate to killing nearly every seafood out there... Even when I went fishing never could actually kill the fish. Did everything I could to keep them alive unlike my dad who tried to do the exact opposite, Lol.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 28, 2013)

Never out of malice of any kind.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 28, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> A couple ducks, lots of fish, one or two squirrels. One type not commonly listed and won't be mentioned here (during military service).



Brown people are people too.


----------



## badlands (Feb 28, 2013)

loads of rabbits, wood pigeons, rats, mice and crows for pest control. comes with helping on a small holding. i don't like killing if i don't have to but i'd rather shoot and kill them quick than put poison down or let my friend send his ferrets down the warren.


----------



## whiteskunk (Feb 28, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Brown people are people too.



Huh? No it was an armadillo. . .darn it now you made me say it!

Well now that it's out. The details-it was him or me. One on one. We stared at eachother eye to eye. Neither looking away.
He held his ground as did I. We circled one another. Then he made his move. The fight was fast a furious. Never had I fought such an enemy before. His moves were quick and precise. In the end, I won the battle. Then my platoon sergeant yelled "Leave that thing alone! This isn't pro wrestling you putz!"


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I don't even kill bugs. I killed flies as a kid once and I felt terrible about it. Not because I think of bugs as these living creatures but because It disturbs me to make any once moving thing cease to do so forever. I couldn't kill an animal.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 28, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Huh? No it was an armadillo. . .darn it now you made me say it!
> 
> Well now that it's out. The details-it was him or me. One on one. We stared at eachother eye to eye. Neither looking away.
> He held his ground as did I. We circled one another. Then he made his move. The fight was fast a furious. Never had I fought such an enemy before. His moves were quick and precise. In the end, I won the battle. Then my platoon sergeant yelled "Leave that thing alone! This isn't pro wrestling you putz!"



10/10 would laugh again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

I've killed few shrews our cats mauled but didn't kill.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope! And I hope I never do.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 28, 2013)

Never, i try to save as many animals as i can where ever possible, usually insects though because there are hardly any vertebrates around here. I've been keeping and breeding exotic pets en masse for a few years now, had some kinda pet all my life before and some rescues along the way. Really want to a job looking after unusual or exotic animals, but that doesnt look likely ever.


----------



## Jason- (Feb 28, 2013)

When I was much younger I once dropped a brick on a lizard, one of those small grey ones, these white sacks which were perhaps its lungs popped out of it.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 28, 2013)

I've put down a horse. I have also killed a snake and several rodents, largely moles. I think I killed a bird; I don't know what type of bird, but it flew into my propeller and exploded in feathers.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Bugs. But that's about it :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Had to shoot a fox to death.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 28, 2013)

I have only ever killed fish, through fishing accidents and ones used for food.
I try to make it as brief and painless as I can.

I have killed spiders and the like, I used to eat ants as a little kid.



I do not believe in killing or maiming unless you absolutely must, or intend to use the kill.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 28, 2013)

I've never intentionally killed an animal. I have run over a couple squirrels and birds but those were hardly avoidable.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Had to shoot a fox to death.


You monster!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I've never killed an animal. Unless you count spiders. I hate the buggers.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2013)

I've killed a chipmunk that the cat mauled, I ran over another. Then there's fish, birds, a toad, salamanders and other small helpless things as a child. I don't like thinking about that.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2013)

It's "scarred", not "scared".

Anyway I ran over something once when I was coming back from a concert. Wasn't sure if it was a cat or a raccoon but I know I hit it.


----------



## Segsl (Feb 28, 2013)

I got hunting and trapping regularly so I've killed quite a bit of animals lol!
I've hunted and trapped everything from wolves, cougars and foxes to opossums and raccoons.


----------



## Kenzie (Feb 28, 2013)

I've only ever killed insects and spiders, and among them I will usually only kill mosquitoes. Any other insect or spider I will try to catch and release. Especially spiders, because they are awesome. I'm much more likely to catch and take pictures of a spider than kill it.

My dog is a rabbit killer though. He's gotten three of em.


----------



## Cairn (Feb 28, 2013)

Segsl said:


> I got hunting and trapping regularly so I've killed quite a bit of animals lol!
> I've hunted and trapped everything from wolves, cougars and foxes to opossums and raccoons.


What do you do with trapped wolves, cougars, and the like? They seem odd to eat, but maybe that's just because I've never done so.

OT: I hit and killed a stray cat once with my car. It made me feel awful.


----------



## Segsl (Feb 28, 2013)

Cairn said:


> What do you do with trapped wolves, cougars, and the like? They seem odd to eat, but maybe that's just because I've never done so.
> 
> OT: I hit and killed a stray cat once with my car. It made me feel awful.


Meat gets either donated (to people who will eat/use it), used as compost, or eaten, the skin gets either sold or sometimes just used as a wall-hanger or mounted, the bones get cleaned and sold but sometimes kept or simply given away, and certain organs and tendons have uses for building things, too.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mice, frogs, a bird that was trapped in a vat of motor oil. And then the occasional "dashed in front of my car" creature.


----------



## Stitchy626 (Feb 28, 2013)

Only things I've ever killed is badgers, and that count stands at two right now. The silly buggers have a wonderful attraction to wanting to run under my wheels when I'm going through countryside roads, shit me up both times as they make one hell of a thumping sound. However I guess on the upside in both incidents I've hardly had any damage done to my car, so that's a bonus I'm willing to take anyday.


----------



## BootsNightingale (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know if it counts as killing , but I've had to put pet gerbils/hamsters in the freezer to put them down when they've had cause them to suffer... One of them got his head stuck on one of those sticky bug traps when he escaped from his cage and went looking for food, couldn't pull it off without taking his skin with the fur... I did step on a gerbils head once, really icky feeling it crunch under your foot but he survived some how...


----------



## whiteskunk (Feb 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've killed few shrews our cats mauled but didn't kill.



I've never killed a shrew but I tamed one once. . .hmmm, why does that sound familiar?????


----------



## Recel (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I never killed animals, but I always wanted to. Preferably with something near lethal, that causes a lot of pain for extended amounts of time before the subject dies. Unfortunatly, I wasnt able to locate anything that fits that descriptions and I can get my hands on as of yet. So until that I can't start killing animals, sadly.
Oh well. Someday... someday...


----------



## Corto (Feb 28, 2013)

Birds, bunnies, boars, fishes, don't know if I missed something. Used to hunt and fish, haven't done so in a long time. Always strictly plagues/for eating, of course.


Hewge said:


> Does it count as killing if I just ate it but didn't kill it myself?


If that counts then I've basically killed every animal species.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 28, 2013)

Recel said:


> No, I never killed animals, but I always wanted to. Preferably with something near lethal, that causes a lot of pain for extended amounts of time before the subject dies. Unfortunatly, I wasnt able to locate anything that fits that descriptions and I can get my hands on as of yet. So until that I can't start killing animals, sadly.
> Oh well. Someday... someday...



What...the fuck...


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish. That's about it.

I mean, it's all too easy to just take a hook (baited of course) & rod to a pier, and fish. They make some good eats too.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 28, 2013)

Mice that got into the house and fish, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 28, 2013)

When I was a kid I picked up a slug and ate it. Not much of a taste.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't remember ever killing one


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> When I was a kid I picked up a slug and ate it. Not much of a taste.


Why? D:


----------



## Hadraz (Feb 28, 2013)

I've only intentionally killed mice - but they were poisoned anyway, so I did it to stop their suffering. I eat meat though, so I don't have a problem with killing other animals for meat (or if they are pests causing problems).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I killed a mouse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well, I killed a mouse.


You didn't do it out of malice, irrational fear, or for amusement. You also felt bad about it. I think you're fine.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well, I killed a mouse.


That's TWO now.

You MURDERER!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> That's TWO now.
> 
> You MURDERER!



I'm on a gawd dayum spree


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm on a gawd dayum spree


The furry police will get you for this eventually. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow. But they _will_. And then you'll be sorry for ever killing our spirit animals. You shall be YIFFED!
Mark.My.Words.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 28, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Why? D:



Cause it was there and I was hungry, apparently. I remember thinking right after I did it how there was no reason for me to do it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 28, 2013)

I killed a snake once to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 28, 2013)

I've gone hunting before and I've killed mice and the like. I just say if you're going to do it then understand the significance of what you're doing. Take joy from a successful hunt but don't take joy from killing.

I've never eaten a bug. What do they taste like?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 28, 2013)

Segsl said:


> I got hunting and trapping regularly so I've killed quite a bit of animals lol!
> I've hunted and trapped everything from wolves, *cougars *and foxes to opossums and raccoons.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa6Kv1fOStM ,Just kidding.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2013)

Do spiders count?


----------



## Percy (Feb 28, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Do spiders count?


I'm sure we've all killed a spider at some point.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

Recel said:


> No, I never killed animals, but I always wanted to. Preferably with something near lethal, that causes a lot of pain for extended amounts of time before the subject dies. Unfortunatly, I wasnt able to locate anything that fits that descriptions and I can get my hands on as of yet. So until that I can't start killing animals, sadly.
> Oh well. Someday... someday...



So edgy I can't even...
I mean wow, holy shit!
I bet you don't even clean your room when your mother tells you to.
God damn. You can cut diamond with that much edge!
#edgy #swag #YOLO


----------



## Recel (Feb 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> So edgy I can't even...
> I mean wow, holy shit!
> I bet you don't even clean your room when your mother tells you to.
> God damn. You can cut diamond with that much edge!
> #edgy #swag #YOLO



Oh... you again... with your stupid sense of holyerthanthou. But for those last three words you really should be chopped to pieces. Starting from your limbs going in a few centimeters at a time. But meh... you would bleed out too fast.

Anyways, I can't think of a way, so I'll leave it to you. Just go and die somehow, will you? I'm sure the president will give you an award for helping the gene-pool and the IQ level of the race.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> So edgy I can't even...
> I mean wow, holy shit!
> I bet you don't even clean your room when your mother tells you to.
> God damn. You can cut diamond with that much edge!
> #edgy #swag #YOLO



I...I can't even tell if he's being serious. Should we just play it safe and kill him now? Please? I'll give you the metal bat if you leave the fingerprints!


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

Recel said:


> Oh... you again... with your stupid sense of holyerthanthou. But for those last three words you really should be chopped to pieces. Starting from your limbs going in a few centimeters at a time. But meh... you would bleed out too fast.
> 
> Anyways, I can't think of a way, so I'll leave it to you. Just go and die somehow, will you? I'm sure the president will give you an award for helping the gene-pool and the IQ level of the race.



You remind me of how I used to talk on deviantart when I was thirteen. Always making ridiculous lolsogrimdark death threats while listening to shit like Disturbed and Slipknot.

I was so hardcore.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2013)

Segsl said:


> I got hunting and trapping regularly so I've killed quite a bit of animals lol!
> I've hunted and trapped everything from wolves, cougars and foxes to opossums and raccoons.


I think you chose the wrong fandom.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I think you chose the wrong fandom.



Everyone knows true fursuits are made of real fur.


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 28, 2013)

Aside from loads of bugs, only once. When I lived on a farm just outside of Gettysburg, I was playing with a bebe gun. I pointed it at a colorful bird, pulled the trigger, not knowing that it was loaded or ready to fire and hit it right in the head... I ran as fast as I could away, then went back to check later and it was gone... I assumed one of the cats got it. I regret pulling that trigger to this day.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 1, 2013)

Do bottles of beer or sake count? I've killed untold numbers of those.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Everyone knows true fursuits are made of real fur.


Faux fur is hot enough, I couldnt imagine a real fur fursuit.


----------



## Jason- (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, I recall squashing a wild mouse to death, I somehow trapped it under a sheet and held down on it.


----------



## Segsl (Mar 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I think you chose the wrong fandom.


Maybe I did!
But yeah real fur fursuits really aren't a good idea. Been there, done that. Looks great but hot as hell and totally not worth it.

Oh, I've also killed a few mice if that counts.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 1, 2013)

Just no. So much no for detail on this one. But yes I have.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 1, 2013)

Intentionally, the only thing I used to kill were minnows- and it still kinda bothers me, but I was somewhat young, 13-14 and didn't really equate them as being dead- I'd be with my dad fishing, playing around with the minnows in the bucket and found it absolutely fascinating that when you put a little stick in the top of thier heads, they immediately stopped moving.  Obviously I was putting a stick in thier brains, but the thought still worries me.  Would burn ants as a kid, used to have epic deathmatches when a bucket of ants met a bucket of earwigs.  The result was a bucket full of water and getting bit by an ant. 

Other than that, I seemed to find a few baby birds about to die. I never killed them, though.  Just when I'd bring them home and try to nurse them, they'd kick it. Killdeers mostly, stuff pushed away from the mothers. Scarring as fuck to have it die in your hands. 

Other than that, i've got a good record with animals- used to throw dying worms back into the grass from the sidewalk as a wee kid, helped save fish when they drained a local pond and got in the paper for it, worked at the nature center as a junior naturalist for 5 years.  The only animal i hit with my car that might've possibly been alive was a squirrel- and the car in front of me hit it first. I still tried to swerve out of the way, but it's head was pretty flat already.


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm...thinking about it, other than bugs, I can't remember ever killing an animal. I wouldn't want to intentionally anyways. "I don't want to shoot the bunny" said Stan Marsh. To which I empathize with. I've been lucky to have to have never accidentally killed one. Hell I don't think I've ever even run over a squirrel.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 2, 2013)

I've killed numerous animals. For various reasons.
I interned in a vet's office for several summers when I was younger. I euthanized multiple cats and dogs. Many of them which did not need to die- they were not mortally injured, they were not at the end of their lives and/or in pain. I euthanized entire litters of newborn kittens for no other reason than the owner of the cat didn't want the hassle of dealing with them, or to bother neutering their cat. To this day, that is why I refuse to pursue a career in veterinary medicine, because of the massive amount of how many pets we were just expected to dispose of after their humans didn't want them. I found that sickening.

I've has also killed various other critters like rodents of all shapes and sizes, coral snakes, rattle snakes and one poor black racer that got run over by my car. The venomous ones were killed for being on my property though. Too big a risk to my pets and myself. Opossums and armadillos have both fallen victim to my car. Gators I've hunted and killed (with license, mind you) and we have used every part we could of those gators. Meat was eaten, skins were used, and a local school's biology department also happens to have a nice gator skeleton for class education now.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. I have hunted animals and killed them. Partly for sport, mostly for their meat. I would not kill an animal strictly for my own entertainment. Several times by accident; running over an animal that ran in front of my car. I've never killed another human, although I've come very close in the past. I'm not sure how I'd handle that if it ever happened.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2013)

Just killed two rats tonight, my snakes gotta eat mang. Also I do a lot of hunting and killing livestock for my own uses as Id rather not eat that processed shit.


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2013)

Aside from eating meat and killing bugs, no. 
I've always wanted to go deer hunting though but my mom's not a huge fan of guns :[


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2013)

Willow said:


> Aside from eating meat and killing bugs, no.
> I've always wanted to go deer hunting though but my mom's not a huge fan of guns :[




cum ere willow, dd will take you huntin


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> cum ere willow, dd will take you huntin


awwyeah, dis gon be good :u


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2013)

KatmanDu said:


> Yes. I have hunted animals and killed them. Partly* for sport*, mostly for their meat. *I would not kill an animal strictly for my own entertainment*.


  So which is it?


----------



## Lomberdia (Mar 3, 2013)

Used to hunt deer and those cute little rabbits. Also used to kill stray aggressive dogs that happened to come. Killed mice via traps, crushed the ones that were still alive in said traps. And killed many squirrels to practice skinning and tanning a hide. Haven't killed any animals that wasn't roadkill recently, I have a dog that will happily kill any fluffy animal that's in the fenced yard. I love my chocolate labrador.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 3, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> So which is it?



Let's see; "Partly" and "strictly". Need a diagram?


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 3, 2013)

I ran over a squirrel in my car last summer. May it RIP


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 4, 2013)

Sadly, I have accidentally stepped on a spider. Y-Y
I was walking into my kitchen one night and he was in the wrong place at the wrong time before I hit the lights. It was moving for a little bit because I lurched back before I put full pressure on it...but he still died a short while later. 

Was a bit upset. I love spiders and less malicious insects...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sadly, I have accidentally stepped on a spider. Y-Y
> I was walking into my kitchen one night and he was in the wrong place at the wrong time before I hit the lights. It was moving for a little bit because I lurched back before I put full pressure on it...but he still died a short while later.
> 
> Was a bit upset. I love spiders and less malicious insects...



Best thing for it.


----------

